# continental spainish aires



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

Anyone know the aires in alicante-torreveya region, particulary guadamar segura. found site there Les Marilles, which is in acsi but not open according camping europe book. staying in peniscola for time being as husband not well still. Wendy


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*spannish aires*

Sorry to hear your husband not well , you can visit the local health centre and get attention by paying a small sum or use your e111 card. I would not wild camp in the Alicante area or stop on the autovia along that stretch . MY advice is use a campsite,


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*me again*

Me again ! good little site at Oliva. called Eurocamping next to beach good clean site english owned for 30yr, lots of winter stayers , great food in resturant,


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

I noticed around 5 continental vans camped overnight at the Alicante end of Guardamar beach last Sunday when I walked the dog. However I am with Silvasurfer on this I will not wild camp on this piece of coast there are too many chancers about. See this link its cheap and safe but maybe too far up the coast for you. Alternatively try the campsite at Santa Pola. I have not used it but its possible to walk to Guardamar. There are two good sites La Marina and Marchal but they are not cheap.
http://www.camperparkcostablanca.com/


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ken, The camper-stop on te link looks good and cheaper than some of the other sites I have seen posted.
Regds Sid


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Sid
What I do know about this aire is it is very safe, very convenient as you can walk down the road and get on a train where you can travel to other places including Alicante & Benidorm. The people are very nice, they are themselves motorhomers. From what I saw it is an excellent place for members to use as they have info on so many other inexpensive or free places to stop such as mojacar. You can get all your laundry washed that has built up since leaving the UK, You can relax in a hot tub,you can check up on whats new on this site with the free wi-fi. You can have fresh bread delivered next morning, If you have a problem with your van they will even get a mechanic for you. Now for 10e I think its got to be a very handy place for members, especially if they are down here for the first time. One month all inclusive there costs 300e. Very handy when the weather was cold as no restriction on electric use.


----------

